# Due any day now....



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I picked up Red and Princess Di today and both girls are due any day now. I can't wait until babies get here!! Both girls are seasoned mommies so hopefully they will get settled in and have those babies! They are bred to a beautiful traditional buck. Think Pink!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking pink for you!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Pink pink pink


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lets hope double or triple pinks


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That is totally possible. Red had triplets last year and quads the year before!! Raised every one of them on her own.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodluck! Sending lots of PINK thoughts your way!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I think we are reallly close. They are both discharging in the pooch area, completely bagged up but not strutted and seem to have dropped. UGH!! I am such and impaitent person!


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you suppose it would do any good to paint the barns and shelters all pink to get our thoughts across to our goats?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm, it's a thought!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Still waiting....Red is looking very loose and her tailhead seems like it has risen. She still won't let me check ligaments though. I really thought she was going to kid last night. She was doing a lot of moaning and groaning while she was laying down and her pooch looks ready. I am not good at waiting.....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont think any of us are very good at hurry up and wait and wait and wait.....lol....good luck !


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on your 2 new girls and love the names,, hope all goes well with you & the girls when they kid.. Thinking pink for you also..  Waiting is a very hard thing to do,, I know,, I will not have babys until the middle of March from my 3 Boer girls from my registered boer buck Macky.. all are traditional color... Doing the happy baby dance for you and thinking Pink- pink, pink for you..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:kidred::kidred: just think, at least you didn't get them at the beginning of their pregnancy and have to wait 5 mos.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I do have a couple that I'm waiting on the whole 5 months. UGH! I need a time machine. Oh, and of course, the weather is supposed to get nasty here tonight so that will be when they decide to make their debut! Red is such a pretty deep mahogany color. She and Princess Di are both bred to a beautiful traditional buck. I'm hoping for some red kids from her. The buck has a lot of red and paint in his bloodline so we will see. If I knew the sex, number, and color I wouldn't be near as impatient!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, and all of the kids will be 100% FB boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, I love the boers.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I swear, I'm going to invent a 3D ultrasound with color that is inexpensive enough for goat owners to have! That way, we can sex and look at color before they are born!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some pics from today. Not the greatest but... let me know what you think.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Aaaand a few more!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, Red has had discharge for over a week now. Lost s big glob of mucus plug yesterday, and today, no discharge. I'm sure she will wait for the storm we are expecting next week along with frigid temps rather than the warmer temps the next two days!


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey, how about I just share thoughts really hard with you with the snow and cold I am getting right now, and it keeps getting worse, so you can "simulate" like we used to do in the Army. I am sending my thoughts of a pink blizzard really hard right now........ Is it working yet???


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Man! I wish it was! She was very posty and loose this morning. Hopefully I will get home from work to babies! We have a huge front coming through but the temps are in the 70s. By tomorrow, back into the 30-40 and even 20s at night! I sooo wish she would go today/tonight before it gets cold again! 

I'm feeling the pink blizzard though!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ugh! Still waiting and waiting and waiting. Princess has really soft ligaments and a very nice udder but her pooch just doesn't look ready to me. Red, well, lets just say with red, I figured she would have had hers a week ago. She won't let me check ligaments and I'm not going to push the issue and stress her. Have I mentioned how much I HATE not having definite due dates. They were in with the buck from August 1 to oct 15.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

We finally had triplets!! Two buckling a and a little doeling! Pics in the birth announcements.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats again


----------

